# Miss Mandy Murphy -C&C welcome!



## RMThompson (Nov 18, 2008)

Some pictures I took today with Mandy, she was a WONDERFUL model.

This was my first time using this many lights, and I know I still have a lot to learn about the power they possess.

Some of the photos I didn't LIKE all the white being blown out, so I toned it down, with varying success. Let me know what you think.

(this first series was about the relationship between models and photographers...)

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10





11





12





13





14





15





16


----------



## monkeykoder (Nov 18, 2008)

This may just be me being weird but I think #5 and #11 are really nice.  #5 because it has a playful feel to it and #11 well I don't know why.  I'm not particularly fond of this model's "sexy" look it seems to strained.


----------



## keybq (Nov 18, 2008)

i like them all its still sexy but still tasteful.


----------



## RMThompson (Nov 19, 2008)

Another one:


----------



## RMThompson (Nov 19, 2008)

Anymore C&C on these? It was one of my first times using studio lights, and wanted to see how I did!


----------



## keybq (Nov 19, 2008)

ok i take back my previous statement. The one you just posted is the best. For lighting on some of the first few i think that the lighting is pretty good but a little adjustment to help nock out some of the shadows but still leave the darker background. If that makes since at all to you


----------



## monkeykoder (Nov 19, 2008)

Work on your skills at picking which pictures to post (scale down the list a little).  You're well ahead of most people on this forum in my opinion from here you just need to work on your style.


----------



## monkeykoder (Nov 19, 2008)

Another not (just personal opinion) If you're going to do B&W film is the only way to go.


----------



## DRoberts (Nov 20, 2008)

Love the single shot post.
#11 is definitly the eyes.


----------



## RMThompson (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback on these!


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 21, 2008)

It's hard to give more detailed critique when there are so many images in one thread.  

The first 4 and a few others seem to be underexposed.  I'm looking at the model's face and it's just too dark.

The viewer's eye is naturally drawn to the brightest areas and/or the areas of greatest contrast.  When shooting a model like this, you usually want to draw attention to her face and eyes and to do that, the face should be the brightest part of her body...or at least well exposed.  Not to mention that getting some more light into her face can really open up those eyes.  In too many of the shots, here eyes are just too dark.  

In too many of the shots (including the last, larger one) she is tiling her head back...which lets us look right up her nose and sort of gives her a 'pig snout' look.  I think she looks much prettier when she's not tilting back like that.


----------



## Moonb007 (Nov 21, 2008)

Love the first two shots, the are great...also love the eyes on shot number 11.


----------

